# MOCA Coax light is off TiVo can't connect



## hostage (Jul 27, 2004)

So I have my MOCA adapter plugged into my router, the coax cable plugging into the MOCA adapter, then the cable modem connected to the MOCA. The internet connection is fine, though the coax light is off and I can't get TiVo mini to connect via MOCA. I do have a couple newer splitters that are 5-1000mhz that was installed by the cable company. The splitters have different DB ratings on some of the ports, I don't know if this would cause a problem or not:

Split1:
Split2 5.5dB
Split3 5.5dB
Living Room 5.5dB
Notes: 3way, 5-1000Mhz, -120dB RFI, 6KV Surge Protected

Split2:
AV System (Tivo Mini) 3.5dB
Bed Room2	7.5dB
Bed Room3 (Cable modem, router, and MOCA Adapter) 7.5dB
Notes: 3way, 5-1000mhz, -130dB RFI

Split3:
Family Room 3.5dB
BedRoom1	3.5dB
Notes: 2way, 5-1000mhz

While I have accounted for every coax outlet in the house, I have done a reasonable best effort to understand based on location and what I can follow in the basement of what goes to where. 

I have two MOCA adapters, though have not plugged the 2nd one into the TiVo Roamio (basic) as of yet. I gave it a break over the holidays and am currently using a wireless 54g bridge for the mini and the N adapter on the Roamio. Everything comes in fine, the FF/RR don't work as well as it does natively on the Roamio, though I don't use the mini as much and I mostly watch ad free PBS. Bah, now I am wondering if I should just return the MOCA adapters and use Wifi. ><


----------



## fcfc2 (Feb 19, 2015)

hostage said:


> So I have my MOCA adapter plugged into my router, the coax cable plugging into the MOCA adapter, then the cable modem connected to the MOCA. The internet connection is fine, though the coax light is off and I can't get TiVo mini to connect via MOCA. I do have a couple newer splitters that are 5-1000mhz that was installed by the cable company. The splitters have different DB ratings on some of the ports, I don't know if this would cause a problem or not:
> 
> Split1:
> Split2 5.5dB
> ...


Hi,
Who is your ISP? Is the cable modem you say you are connected to a Gateway / combo modem/ router via Ethernet and what is it? What is the "6KV Surge Protected" you mention? Is there a MoCA POE/ Whole Home DVR filter installed anywhere on your coax?


----------



## hostage (Jul 27, 2004)

fcfc2 said:


> Hi,
> Who is your ISP? Is the cable modem you say you are connected to a Gateway / combo modem/ router via Ethernet and what is it? What is the "6KV Surge Protected" you mention? Is there a MoCA POE/ Whole Home DVR filter installed anywhere on your coax?


ISP: TWC

Router: Standalone Linksys WRT1900AC
WAN Port ==> Cable Modem
Switched Port ==> MOCA Adapter

6KV Surge Protected:
It says that on the splitter that connect to the POE. I am guessing it is there to protect my devices from a possible surge coming from outside.

Filter:
I didn't see any filters on any of the splitters, though my cable modem has one in it. Surfboard SB6141 This doesn't mean that there isn't one in the locked cable box that I don't have access to outside.


----------



## fcfc2 (Feb 19, 2015)

Hi,
The first thing I would try would be to replace that 3 way with the builtin surge protector as some surge protectors seem to block MoCA signals.
If you were using TWC's whole home DVR service, you may already have a POE filter in the outside box, if not, you could put one on the input of the first splitter. You will probably need one on the input of the TA which you don't mention. Also, the recommended method is to connect the TA and the DVR via a 2 way splitter with the MoCA filter either going directly on the input of the TA or the out leg of the splitter feeding the TA.
By the way, your description of your setup is kind of hard to follow as it is unclear if what you describe as "split 1" is the first splitter to enter you home and that then feeds the "split 2" etc.
EDIT: I have been going over your description, where is your Roamio basic and how is it connected to the internet?


----------



## hostage (Jul 27, 2004)

fcfc2 said:


> Hi,
> The first thing I would try would be to replace that 3 way with the builtin surge protector as some surge protectors seem to block MoCA signals.
> If you were using TWC's whole home DVR service, you may already have a POE filter in the outside box, if not, you could put one on the input of the first splitter. You will probably need one on the input of the TA which you don't mention. Also, the recommended method is to connect the TA and the DVR via a 2 way splitter with the MoCA filter either going directly on the input of the TA or the out leg of the splitter feeding the TA.
> By the way, your description of your setup is kind of hard to follow as it is unclear if what you describe as "split 1" is the first splitter to enter you home and that then feeds the "split 2" etc.
> EDIT: I have been going over your description, where is your Roamio basic and how is it connected to the internet?


The Roamio is connecting to the internet over Wifi, the mini is currently using the wireless bridge as there is no on board NIC. That setup is working. Though I was planning on switching to MOCA.

Both the Mini's MOCA on board and the MOCA adapter are connected to the same splitter #2. This is downstream from the Splitter 1, which connects to the in coming feed of the house.

All I will have on the coax cable is MOCA and the cable modem. I have an antenna directly connected to the Tivo Roamio. That way there is no signal interference. When I do connect my Roamio to the MOCA there will be two coax cables. One going directly to Antenna and the other one connecting to the house MOCA/Cable line. The two lines will be physically isolated.

I might do some trouble shooting by connecting the mini to the line that comes from the MOCA adapter attached upstairs. That might limit the problem down to the adapter itself or the coax. If that works, then it might the splitter or the coax line that goes from the splitter to the AV area. I guess I could also directly connect the mini to the moca adapter...

I was hoping that something I had or doing would easily stand out as wrong, but I guess I need to do a little trouble shooting on what I have to see if I can isolate the problem.


----------



## joewom (Dec 10, 2013)

hostage said:


> The Roamio is connecting to the internet over Wifi, the mini is currently using the wireless bridge as there is no on board NIC. That setup is working. Though I was planning on switching to MOCA.
> 
> Both the Mini's MOCA on board and the MOCA adapter are connected to the same splitter #2. This is downstream from the Splitter 1, which connects to the in coming feed of the house.
> 
> ...


I know most will say it does not matter and for most it doesn't but i have seen problems with 1000mghtz splitters. Replace them with ones that go 1.6 or above. Moca uses freq above 1000. Mine worked but worked better (faster signals) when I swapped out my splitters. And has been rock solid since.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

hostage said:


> Split2:
> AV System (Tivo Mini) 3.5dB
> Bed Room2	7.5dB
> Bed Room3 (Cable modem, router, and MOCA Adapter) 7.5dB
> Notes: 3way, 5-1000mhz, -130dB RFI


As a simple test, when you can afford a brief Internet disruption, you could simply put a MoCA filter on the input to the above splitter to take everything else out of the equation. If the Mini can't see the MoCA network then I'd suggest:

resetting the MoCA adapter to factory defaults; and/or...
replacing this splitter with a MoCA-compatible splitter
... and try again.

You might try the other MoCA adapter in place of the current adapter, as well. (Resetting the incoming adapter, also.)

See also:

Simple MoCA adapter test using a TiVo Mini
Direct-connect MoCA adapter test


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

hostage said:


> Bah, now I am wondering if I should just return the MOCA adapters and use Wifi.


No.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

hostage said:


> I might do some trouble shooting by connecting the mini to the line that comes from the MOCA adapter attached upstairs. That might limit the problem down to the adapter itself or the coax. If that works, then it might the splitter or the coax line that goes from the splitter to the AV area. *I guess I could also directly connect the mini to the moca adapter...*
> 
> I was hoping that something I had or doing would easily stand out as wrong, but I guess I need to do a little trouble shooting on what I have to see if I can isolate the problem.


Beat me to it.

Your setup sounds correct, as described. No obvious reason the Mini shouldn't be able to see the MoCA network.


----------



## hostage (Jul 27, 2004)

So I go to work on it tonight and the coax line is on, I go down stairs and I got the mini working o_0.


----------

